# www.240sxforums.com



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

any of you go there?


----------



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

I go there. I go to all the 240SX forums I can find. I learn a lot from these threads so I try to read as many as I can. I definitely recomend it.


----------

